# There goes the neighbourhood



## Binx (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi I am the newest guy Binx. You can call me Dan if you want. Binx in my cat that adoptted us almost a year ago. He has been a great addition to our family. The kids totally love him. A little about me now I am married father of 4 and a drummer. I will be lurking about for a while and will hopefully be a good member of your community.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Dan! How about posting a photo of Binx in Meet My Kitty?


----------



## Binx (Sep 14, 2005)

Just did. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Howdy Dan and Binx!! Lurk no longer!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Dan!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Dan! We have lots of musicians here! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Dan


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to CF Dan! And welcome to you too, Binx.  Hope you have fun!

RC


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## Binx (Sep 14, 2005)

Thankyou all. The reason why I can only lurk for a bit is that I am a Moderator of a large drum forum with a lot of young ones. It can get crazy there lol. I will be around as much as my time permits. So how many here are musicians? Binx says Hi to everyone and we hope to get some more Photos done. He loves to pose.


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Posing cats are always good to own! Or... be owned by. We hope to see his/her pics soon.

I'm not a musician, and I really don't play any music.

Well, hope you have fun (again)! I posted here once before but I wanted to say hi again. Say hi to Binx for me!  

RC


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

RetroCat™ said:


> We hope to see his/her pics soon.


 :wink: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=24495


----------

